# Hurghada needs you!!!



## speedwing

At the moment only Brits are coming over to Hurghada, yet we have had no troubles here but the affects of Cairo has been awful here, streets are empty, shops are closing down, it's heartbreaking. What was fantastic to see today was in Shereton Road and surrounding streets were there have been building works for ages, hundreds of people, local, children and foriegn residents took to the street with rubbish bags and cleaned the streets!!!


----------



## Horus

speedwing said:


> At the moment only Brits are coming over to Hurghada, yet we have had no troubles here but the affects of Cairo has been awful here, streets are empty, shops are closing down, it's heartbreaking. What was fantastic to see today was in Shereton Road and surrounding streets were there have been building works for ages, hundreds of people, local, children and foriegn residents took to the street with rubbish bags and cleaned the streets!!!


It's dead here in Sharm.

Wonder where the rubbish bags ended up I saw a mountain of them on the way to El Tor BTW I have my resident permit :eyebrows:


----------



## alexander4455

*Hurghada quiet*



speedwing said:


> At the moment only Brits are coming over to Hurghada, yet we have had no troubles here but the affects of Cairo has been awful here, streets are empty, shops are closing down, it's heartbreaking. What was fantastic to see today was in Shereton Road and surrounding streets were there have been building works for ages, hundreds of people, local, children and foriegn residents took to the street with rubbish bags and cleaned the streets!!!


Thats so sad to read, but dont worry the media here is portraying Egypt in a improving light so tourists will start coming back. There must be many who have lost their jobs in the tourist industry. I would asume there must be some bargains for foreign investors


----------



## MaidenScotland

alexander4455 said:


> Thats so sad to read, but dont worry the media here is portraying Egypt in a improving light so tourists will start coming back. There must be many who have lost their jobs in the tourist industry. I would asume there must be some bargains for foreign investors




Lol you are kidding about foreign investors??? 
Who in their right mind would invest here just now?


----------



## Eco-Mariner

*investing*



MaidenScotland said:


> Lol you are kidding about foreign investors???
> Who in their right mind would invest here just now?



There is a expression "fortunes are often made out of a crisis"

Alan.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Eco-Mariner said:


> There is a expression "fortunes are often made out of a crisis"
> 
> Alan.




Yes but I think the poster was referring to buying a holiday home and generally anyone buying a holiday home cannot afford to loose the money.


----------



## bat

alexander4455 said:


> Thats so sad to read, but dont worry the media here is portraying Egypt in a improving light so tourists will start coming back. There must be many who have lost their jobs in the tourist industry. I would asume there must be some bargains for foreign investors


have we forgotten about sainsburys,that was a lesson for investors.
and burning down macro egypt,not realy a good idea either.
no think its going to be a while before anyone thinks of egypt as an investment and why,
as for buying,theres going to be lots of disputes about land i think,


----------



## Eco-Mariner

*Reform*



bat said:


> No, think its going to be a while before anyone thinks of egypt as an investment and why, as for buying, theres going to be lots of disputes about land i think,


Correct once again.

As a property consultant, my main aim is to help reform this troubled industry.
If it doesn't, there is no point in further sales that will have the same problems.

Alan.


----------



## Suzzanne

Just looked online for a cheap/reasonably priced holiday out to the red sea (thought they might be feeling empty and could do with the tourist) but at over £500 per person for a week, b&b it's just too expensive  sorry


----------



## Widget

Suzzanne said:


> Just looked online for a cheap/reasonably priced holiday out to the red sea (thought they might be feeling empty and could do with the tourist) but at over £500 per person for a week, b&b it's just too expensive  sorry


Blimey  , when are you looking at going and from where?


----------



## cutiepie

Suzzanne dunno what website you are looking at for £500 per person for a week, I've checked about 5websites and all are coming up between £200 -300 for a week including flights/4-5 star accommodation...for the next number of weeks!!
I can pm you websites if you want?!


----------



## MaidenScotland

cutiepie said:


> Suzzanne dunno what website you are looking at for £500 per person for a week, I've checked about 5websites and all are coming up between £200 -300 for a week including flights/4-5 star accommodation...for the next number of weeks!!
> I can pm you websites if you want?!




You can put the link in here and that may generate a few visitors for the country,
I myself will be looking for a cheap hotel for one night later on in the month, when I say cheap hotel I do of course mean luxurious with a cheap price.

Maiden


----------



## Suzzanne

Thankyou cutiepie  that would be fantastic!!


----------



## bat

Suzzanne said:


> Just looked online for a cheap/reasonably priced holiday out to the red sea (thought they might be feeling empty and could do with the tourist) but at over £500 per person for a week, b&b it's just too expensive  sorry


yes i found the same, then looked for flights still around 400,
with the easter hols around the corner thought could be some bargains,but not so.


----------



## cutiepie

Sorry for delay with reply was out last night only online now joy of midterm!!! 

anyway here are some links 

Cheap Holidays | Cheap Holiday Deals | Cheap Holiday Offers | icelolly

that's for next sunday for a week but change searches to suit icelolly.com

www.Quickrooms.com have great offers aswell just checked flights £174 return to sharm for the 1st March choose hotel then lots well under £100 for the week

This site is great for just hotels Maiden good quality hotels for really good prices I always use them here.

www.onthebeach.co.uk also have good deals!!


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Watch these and see what the youth of today can do.
They deserve a brighter future, let's not let them down.

Alan.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The price is high as flights have been cancelled and diverted elsewhere plus hotels are close.. supply and demand.


----------



## MaidenScotland

cutiepie said:


> Sorry for delay with reply was out last night only online now joy of midterm!!!
> 
> anyway here are some links
> 
> Cheap Holidays | Cheap Holiday Deals | Cheap Holiday Offers | icelolly
> 
> that's for next sunday for a week but change searches to suit icelolly.com
> 
> Quick Rooms-Cheap Hotels, Late Discount Hotels & Last Minute Hotel have great offers aswell just checked flights £174 return to sharm for the 1st March choose hotel then lots well under £100 for the week
> 
> This site is great for just hotels Maiden good quality hotels for really good prices I always use them here.
> 
> Cheap Holidays 2011 - Hotels, Flights & Cheap Holiday Deals On the Beach also have good deals!!


Thanks for that will have a look, I am only coming down for 1 night maybe two at the most so I will have to see what is what and when I can get a flight.. 

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

MaidenScotland said:


> Thanks for that will have a look, I am only coming down for 1 night maybe two at the most so I will have to see what is what and when I can get a flight..
> 
> Maiden




Just had a look and prices are cheap but I do not know Sharm at all... how do I know what part is Naama Bay? Thanks


----------



## Widget

MaidenScotland said:


> Just had a look and prices are cheap but I do not know Sharm at all... how do I know what part is Naama Bay? Thanks


Maiden, 

Naama is the main area in Sharm, depending on which side of Naama you stay and the time of day you arrives it's between a 15 & 30 min car ride from the airport. Alternatively you could go north of the airport to Nabq, which could be an option for you if Horus is going to Alex/Cairo 

There's a huge range of places to stay in Naama to suit all budgets, but I couldn't tell you what's open at the moment as I know it's still really quiet.

H


----------



## txlstewart

MaidenScotland said:


> Just had a look and prices are cheap but I do not know Sharm at all... how do I know what part is Naama Bay? Thanks


I've been to Sharm twice, and stayed at Jolie Ville in Na'ama Bay in December. It was conveniently located to the pedestrian mall area, several restaurants, banks, etc. It was on the beach. The staff was excellent, and the breakfast buffet was tasty and offered a wide variety of foods.


----------



## Andreas Kreutz

speedwing said:


> At the moment only Brits are coming over to Hurghada, yet we have had no troubles here but the affects of Cairo has been awful here, streets are empty, shops are closing down, it's heartbreaking. What was fantastic to see today was in Shereton Road and surrounding streets were there have been building works for ages, hundreds of people, local, children and foriegn residents took to the street with rubbish bags and cleaned the streets!!!


Hi, I was on the Sheraton road in the middle of January and there were workers repairing the whole area. How does it look like today?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Andreas I have to ask do you have any idea of the disruption this country has just had?


----------



## Andreas Kreutz

MaidenScotland said:


> Andreas I have to ask do you have any idea of the disruption this country has just had?


Of course. I was on the street in 1989 in Slovakia... But what i am trying to find out is, how will the life in Hurghada go on in the next weeks...


----------



## Eco-Mariner

I watched an interview on Al Jazeera yesterday about the Orange Movement revolution in the Ukraine. The protestors feel tremendously let down after they ousted the regime, as the recently elected politicians have repeated the practices of the old ones and fenced the people away from administration headquarters expecting more revolts

When asked if they would rise up again, the lady said "what's the point. We are so corrupt a nation that whatever we do we lose." 

I do hope this is not what will happen in Egypt as this is a one off chance to keep their freedom and vote for a total change in governance.

Alan.


----------



## speedwing

Hi Andreas, life for the locals are hard at the moment with hotels closing down and I would say 3/4 of the shops in Shereton Road closed as well. The only hope on the horizon is that the Russians, French and Dutch airlins are going to resume flights but as to how many tourists it will generate is anyones guess. The infrastructure that was taking place is still going strong, there was a protest in Dahar today of a few hundered people but nothing to worry tourists about, they were demanding jobs and housing etc. All in all, life is very quiet here at the moment!!


----------



## cutiepie

Andreas Kreutz said:


> Hi, I was on the Sheraton road in the middle of January and there were workers repairing the whole area. How does it look like today?


Sheraton Road in Hurghada is still dug up it's a nightmare driving on it, huge craters in the middle of the road etc and due to unrest, no gov etc doubt it will be fixed anytime soon!! I saw you asked about a webcam on the streets  , I doubt anywhere in Egypt has them? I never heard of them anywhere but I have been living here for a number of years so might be behind times?!!! I can tell you from my own eyes... Hurghada is very quiet, you will still see some tourists mainly British on the streets (they're easy to spot  ) little by little they are coming back

most of the bazaars etc are closed,lot of restaurants and bars are open but close early some before 10pm. Hopefully it will pick up soon!

@ Maiden re: Naam'a Bay Ras um sid is hadaba area where a lot of hotels are, its about 10mins even less in a taxi,so is fine, Hilton Waterfalls in Naama is a nice hotel,lots available in and around. if you want to be near Naama avoid Sharks bay, Nabq, etc as they are a good 20mins even more from there


----------

